# Sig request



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was hoping to get a Patrick Cote sig since Im one of the very few who will be lookig for him to take out Anderson Im hoing to rock a sig in support, 

Colours: Green, Silver, Black
Theme: kind of an Alien/Industrial/toxic waste look.

Pics,





































feel free to find a better pic if you can, these are just rough guidelines as to what Im looking for.

As you can see I dont have any points to offer, but as always by most humble gratitude and credit will be given,

Thanks for the work who ever takes it up, Im always grateful to the work you guys put into them which is why I always try to seldomly venture in and dare to ask for a new one.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn man you dont waste no time do ya? Much appreciation man, looks great!!!


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Damn that sig is sick.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Damn man you dont waste no time do ya? Much appreciation man, looks great!!!


Thanks man, glad you like it.


----------

